
SpaceX Video – Reusable Rocket Test Launch and Landing - ZeljkoS
http://www.space.com/25597-spacex-reusable-rocket-falcon9r-video.html
======
WadeBurrell
Stuff like this gets me pumped. We live in rapidly changing times and I love
getting to see what Musk is doing.

